# Would you like to be immortal?



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

Absolutely. My aspiration in life is to become an immortal. Unfortunately I was unable to answer the poll at this time, as I am stuck in an intermediate state of INxx.


----------



## Johnnyoh (Jan 18, 2017)

ENFP yes I know people that I love will die in front of me from time to time but that's just part of life. But for me I would love it! There's so many things you can learn and do in this world. You can learn so many things, be the wisest person out there, and even experience so much. I know to some people they don't want to see there friends and family die or they'll get bored but not me, I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

No. Sure being alive forever sounds great, but really, I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be. I get bored very easily, so imagine how boring life would be if I lived forever? I think once you've done everything you possibly could there's no point to living any longer, besides helping others if you can.
The only pro I can think about being alive forever is observing the changes that happen in people and the world.
Other than that living forever would be painful, if there's not much to do.


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Jan 18, 2017)

Only smart people knows that death is inevitable. Biological immortality is possible, but death is certain.

But in reality? No one is dead, everyone is alive. Everyone will be alive forever. You can't escape life nor death. You will live and die over and over again. Non-stop.


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i would like to be inmortal and get stuck at age 25


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

If immortality includes watching everyone I love and care for die while I stay alive forever, then no thanks. I wouldn't be able to do that over and over again.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

No thanks. I'm already beginning to think life is too long as it is.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> No thanks. I'm already beginning to think life is too long as it is.


How so? None of us have near enough time to do everything we want to do as it is, and if we focus our life to being a master at some skill, we are old by the time we are truly a master, and have few years to use our skill. If we want children, we have to hurry up and get married at a young age, we don't have time to spend many years finding ourselves first.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> How so? None of us have near enough time to do everything we want to do as it is, and if we focus our life to being a master at some skill, we are old by the time we are truly a master, and have few years to use our skill. If we want children, we have to hurry up and get married at a young age, we don't have time to spend many years finding ourselves first.


I've lived every dream I had, bar one. Which is what I'm working on now. After this? I have no idea what I will do with my time. The world makes me weary also. I will consider my life fully lived whenever I leave the planet.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Would you still age? If your body is crushed, do you die? Would you be immune to sickness? Immortality can be interpreted in many ways.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> I've lived every dream I had, bar one. Which is what I'm working on now. After this? I have no idea what I will do with my time. The world makes me weary also. I will consider my life fully lived whenever I leave the planet.


There's still too many things that I want to do, that I want to learn about, that I want to master.


----------



## Kaboomz (Jun 14, 2016)

no

there's zero value in something that never ends. you're literally signing your own ticket to purgatory, regardless of how you live it. 

if life is a big bag of cash, then immortality is being alone in a world where money means nothing


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes. Would be nice if I could end it if I wanted to though


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

SF. Nah. Lots of good things happen to me as well as bad, but I'm already a little sick of the rollercoaster. I think I'd just like to rest at some point.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I already am


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd like to double my natural lifespan. No more than that.


----------



## CHLOELILI (May 25, 2016)

If death does not exist any more, would life have the same meaning? We set goals, we experience things, because life does not last for ever. Without this deadline we would be lost in eternity. And I would not be lost at the age of 1000 years old.


----------



## Argira (Jan 22, 2017)

Living forever would allow people to live all their dreams and improve themself for an infinite amount of time. Ultimately we would reach a new state of being, becoming more than mere beasts we are today.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Nopes. I wanna die 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

INTJ - Yes. I am assuming good health, the ability to live "normally". There would be many hardships, but a "no" on this question just seems so lacking in imagination...


----------

